# New Addition Quest



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Still going on. I've found two breeders I like the sound of but haven't spoken to yet and found a breed rescue that again I haven't really spoken to but like the look of.I spoke to the breed rescue briefly, explained I wasn't looking for a dog right this minute but would be and asked if they adopted out of country/state. They do adopt out of country/state, suggestion I fill out an application even though I wasn't looking for a dog right away and that I'd have to send in pictures of the property and I believe I would personally have to pick the dog up at the very least. I'm a little nervous about talking to any of them really. What if I don't ask the right questions or something? Would they even take me seriously seeing as I don't want the dog right away but in the near future? Silly worries I know.

This is the all breed rescue. They are located in Ohio and Michigan.
AuCaDo Australian Cattle Dog Rescue

The two breeders are located in Canada. Both are located in Ontario.
Reddenblue Kennels
Uretopia Australian Cattle Dogs

I was referred to this one by a friend who was in the ACD world. They're in Quebec.Priest Creek Farms


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I started researching breeders for my new pup ahead of time and I'm glad I did. It took me a little bit but I found the perfect one. She actually is not having the litter until June and I won't get the pup until August so it's a good thing I started early. I made up an email with a bit about myself and what I was looking for in a puppy (health, genetics, personality, age, sex, drive, etc, the way it was reared) and sent it out to breeders. If you are going to call one, have a list of questions ready for them to answer, in addition to any that they may ask you. 

I then had the opportunity to meet my breeder and the parent dogs when they came to a local show. We talked a very long time and hit it off well. We agreed on pretty much everything from feeding to vaccines. If at all possible, it would be great to go to the kennel and talk to the breeder before you get the pup. Remember, you are going to be living with this pup for a very long time!! 

I did have to fill out a long application describing my home situation, beliefs in feeding and rearing, and where the pup would live, etc. The best ones I encountered would NOT ship a puppy and you had to come pick it up.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I know I'm being silly about it. I doubt I'll be able to meet them at any shows but I'm heading to Ontario in the fall for a wedding so I could likely drop in and check them out during that time as well. It all makes sense to get in touch before hand, get to know the people and dogs, have time to think about things and get on a waiting list. I'm sending off a few emails today.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

No reply from the first two as of yet. I set off an email to Priest Creek yesterday.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I HATE YOU!!!!!!!! Truly I do. I am so flippin jealous. Looked at the rescue group, oh man, I would give my two front teeth to be allowed to take one of those pups. Awesome, awesome dogs and they are so cute on top of it all. 
You know, I'd fill in the questionnaire if I were you, and submit it, you have nothing to lose and you can always withdraw it later on if you decide on a pup instead. I think you know what the type of home they are looking for, someone energetic, someone who understands and is able to meet the energy and mental needs of an ACD, someone who is making the dog part of the family and is financially able to take care of the dog. 
I guess their absolute worst worry is having to take a dog back. I also think the fact that you already have an ACD mix and a BC mix would be enough proof to them that you know exactly what you are getting yourself in to. In other words, an ideal home.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Relax.. breed rescue people are people too. LOL. I dealt with the basset rescue here a few months ago and just tried to come across as knowledgeable and friendly, especially towards the animals. The fact that you already have two high energy herders will go in your favor.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been looking at that group for over a year. I've drooled over countless dogs, though its sad when you see a a dog there for months and months on end. I'm awfully tempted to look into one of their deaf dogs, but whatever they think might be a good match. You can live vicariously through me Molly, there will be an unended supply of adorable cattle dog puppy pictures. I think I will send off an application... they'll keep it on file and that way I'll be that much closer when in a few months we're ready for the new addition.

Although they want a vet reference and I've only ever taken my dogs to the vet once, just for a general exam back in 2010. Don't know how much of a reference they can really give. Maybe that my dogs are so healthy and well cared for they never need to see us. lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think it's great to start off early. We are looking at adding a xoloitzcuintli to our home next year and a dane or two in about three years and, while I already have both of the dane breeders picked out I am actively emailing xolo breeders NOW. Xolos are not a common dog in the first place but, with a really good breeder of ANY breed you may have to accept a wait of a year or longer for the right puppy. I know the pain of waiting but I think it will be well worth it!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

So thus far NO responses back from any of the breeders I've emailed. I did email a breeder in Australia that I was told about but their dogs are $1000 more than the breeders in North America. Generally they go for A little over $1000. A couple breeders are in the $800 range. So if I went with the breeder from Australia $2000 plus shipping would really start to add up, and they didn't seem too concerned with questioning me at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I HATE YOU!!!!!!!! Truly I do. I am so flippin jealous. Looked at the rescue group, oh man, I would give my two front teeth to be allowed to take one of those pups. Awesome, awesome dogs and they are so cute on top of it all.
> You know, I'd fill in the questionnaire if I were you, and submit it, you have nothing to lose and you can always withdraw it later on if you decide on a pup instead. I think you know what the type of home they are looking for, someone energetic, someone who understands and is able to meet the energy and mental needs of an ACD, someone who is making the dog part of the family and is financially able to take care of the dog.
> I guess their absolute worst worry is having to take a dog back. I also think the fact that you already have an ACD mix and a BC mix would be enough proof to them that you know exactly what you are getting yourself in to. In other words, an ideal home.


you crack me up. 

i have puppy fever so badly right now, i want to shoot anyone who gets one. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> So thus far NO responses back from any of the breeders I've emailed. I did email a breeder in Australia that I was told about but their dogs are $1000 more than the breeders in North America. Generally they go for A little over $1000. A couple breeders are in the $800 range. So if I went with the breeder from Australia $2000 plus shipping would really start to add up, and they didn't seem too concerned with questioning me at all.


your baby is coming. when it's time, your baby is coming.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, even with the Oz/USA exchange rate, it still makes for an expensive pup. I can't believe you haven't heard anything back from any of the breeders, even a note saying when they might have pups available in the future. I can't imagine ACD's would be a widely popular dog, except maybe in the countryfied areas.

Oh yeah, if it's even possible, I hate you even more now that I know you're going for a pup!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

When its time it will all fall into place, at least that's what I'm making myself believe. I just don't understand why There has been one short little response back? I understand they could be very busy with their own lives and such but just a little email back or a phone call would be nice. :frown: I emailed another I was in brief contact with last year who I liked quite a bit. Her family is from NL and actually live fairly close to me she comes down to visit. So we'll see how this goes.

Oh you can't hate me, I'll be suppling you with adorable ACD puppy pictures. :biggrin:


----------

